# Average Monthly Salary of Mechanical Engineers in Australia- State Wise



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Forum,

Please advise the average monthly salary of Mechanical Engineer in different Australian states having a 5 years experience in the field of Project and Maintenance Engineering.

Although all of my viewers are welcome to reply to this post but my Engineering Colleagues back in Australia are specially requested to reply please.

Regards,


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Use below link to analyze the salaries in different states and cities of OZ

SEEK Salary, Advice & Tips ? Advice, guides and tools to plan and develop your career.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Google Hays salary guide, that by far is teh best


----------



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Anj,

I have tried downloading this sheet from HAYS website but it didnt show anything to me. Can you download the sheet in any form and attach it to this post?


----------



## zhitaoyuan (Feb 20, 2010)

try Hudson, a HR company.
i got the info but cann't paste the attachment.
roughly 70K - 110K



singgineer said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Please advise the average monthly salary of Mechanical Engineer in different Australian states having a 5 years experience in the field of Project and Maintenance Engineering.
> 
> ...


----------



## algorithm_warrior (Apr 25, 2014)

What's your status DM?
Did you move in yet?

I was curious to see that you could apply for a visa without ielts 7 score.
Does Your class of visa doesn't require a ielts7 score?
Is your job listed in CSOL?


----------

